# I have a Denon AVR 5600, no HDMI inputs...



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

My father just gave me his old receiver, a Denon AVR 5600 that works perfect, he just upgraded to something else and I had no receiver as i'm new to home theaters. I have noticed that this receiver does not have any HDMI inputs, guessing since HDMI really wasn't around yet. Is this a problem for me in setting up my home theater? I guess my question is since it seems everything hooks into the receiver first will I have problems with getting HD out of it?


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

You could run the HDMI straight to your TV for picture and run the audio digital or 7.1 analog to the receiver thats what I have to do with my Integra.


----------

